# 2005 Altima -How to disable seat airbag sensor



## darylrue (Jan 10, 2009)

I am selling my 05 altima in which I replaced the seats. The drivers seat hooked up ok but the passenger didnt because no wieght sensor. Can someone tell me how I can find out what 2 wires to hookup a 2.2ohm resister to to disable the sensor? If someone has a 05 they might be able to see what two color wires go to the sensor itself for me? 

Too many people telling me they are looking at it for their daughter. don't want to be responsible for anyone getting hurt. Thanks in advance. 

Daryl


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You say you have concerns of people getting hurt yet you want to disable the sensor for the restraint system. If you are concerned about the future buyer's (and their occupants') safety, the best thing to do from both a safety and legal point of view is to reinstall the original factory seats with the weight sensor. If you disable the sensor (essentially tampering with the SRS system) and the driver has a small child in the passenger seat who get injured or dies in an accident because the restraint system didn't work as the manufacturer designed it, you can be sued and held responsible. You would actually be better off (if you do choose to leave your current seats in it) to sell it with the SRS warning light "on," which would at least alert the vehicle operator that the SRS system is not working. Of course, this would likely mean that they won't pass your state's inspection.


----------

